# Well, the inevitable happened....sort of.



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

So this happened today. I was pulling into the parking lot at work this afternoon and one of our shop workers was walking in. I got out of my car and he looked at me funny. He was like there is something wrong with your car man. I looked at him funny back and I said what do you mean. He said back it just sounds funny. I asked him if it sounded loud almost like a diesel, and he said yes. I was like, well it is a diesel. He looked at me funny again and said I have a cruze and it doesn't sound like that. Again, I looked at him and I was like is it a diesel? He immediatly said no and I was like thats why it doesn't sound like that. 

I work in the IT dept for a company that makes support panels for the Cruze. I just thought the whole exchange was funny. He did not want to accept the fact that there was a TD Cruze. I have been asked once if my car took diesel while filling up. I simply said yes and that was it. Still waiting for that one person that freaks out.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL nice story  I can picture the dialog 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

After owning the car for twelve months I started it while my wife was standing near the engine, she was always inside the car before, and she asked me what was wrong with our car. I have to admit they are really quiet inside.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Aussie said:


> After owning the car for twelve months I started it while my wife was standing near the engine, she was always inside the car before, and she asked me what was wrong with our car. I have to admit they are really quiet inside.


Out here in the US, they actually put more sound insulation inside the car than they did in the more luxurious Buick Verano.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Boog8302 said:


> Still waiting for that one person that freaks out.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amBTr9kcJes&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I think of this commercial when I read stories like this on cruzetalk


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good story! I get all sorts of funny looks when I am pulling out of the parking lot at work but nobody's said anything.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think we're lucky to have a diesel that isn't super quiet. Even the duramax in the new trucks doesn't quite have that loud diesel sound. 

The guy in the story doesn't sound like that intelligent of a fellow

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the diesel sound. I've been told by two different people since I got the car a few weeks ago that my car sounds like a truck. I love it. As long as it's not too loud inside (which it isn't at all), I'm happy.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

At least they where smart enough to put TDI on the Audi trunk lid. Chevy could at least put TD


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I like my little tractor


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

I love gas phase detonations. Every compression stroke in a diesel results in a gas phase detonation of the fuel-air mixture. That's why they are noisier than gas engines, where every compression stroke results in a fuel-air deflagration, which proceeds much more slowly than a gas phase detonation. 

By the way, I am curious about cost per mile of driving a base Cruze LS 1.8 versus a Cruze Diesel, with all factors considered (typical actual sales prices, cost of fuel, routine maintenance etc.) over a 36,000 mile driving distance. Has anybody worked those numbers out? For now, you would have to assume that the depreciation is the same for both models because there would be no diesels with 36,000 on them. My guess is that the base gas engine LS cost per mile would work out to be slightly lower than the diesel. Both engines can be expected to run at least 200,000 miles trouble free with recommended oil change intervals and other needed wear and tear maintenance. The EPA fuel mileage numbers on the window sticker should be used in such a comparison to keep things equal.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Erastimus, are you including the additional cost to the LS purchase to install the optional features that come standard on the Diesel? If not you're not comparing the same car. The Cruze CDT comes with the 2LT package standard and some of those options aren't even available on the LS without going aftermarket. Basically by the time you add all the missing features the LS will cost almost the same as the Diesel to purchase, which means the only real question is which is cheaper to operate.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

not a fair comparison
must be over a 200,000 mile scale, not 36K the diesel will lose. the diesel wins the longer you own a car and the more miles you put on it and resale.
epa mpg sticker is wrong on the diesel, real world numbers have proven better.
so lets not kid ourselves and do the math.
the short and long if it is diesel wins!!! 
remember "you get what you pay for"


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes the real world numbers (especially on the highway) are definitely better than the EPA estimate on the sticker.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

obermd said:


> Erastimus, are you including the additional cost to the LS purchase to install the optional features that come standard on the Diesel? If not you're not comparing the same car. The Cruze CDT comes with the 2LT package standard and some of those options aren't even available on the LS without going aftermarket. Basically by the time you add all the missing features the LS will cost almost the same as the Diesel to purchase, which means the only real question is which is cheaper to operate.


I agree...if you're going to compare cost of operation, you have to start on level ground. All things considered, the cost of diesel engine specific increases is probably only in the $1500 range...just a guess.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this LS auto since Diesel doesn't have stateside stick and are we comparing 87 or 89 octane?


----------

